# Does anyone know what is a Dry Shampoo?



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 9, 2021)

I've been wondering what dry shampoo is. I've seen it on shelves every time I go shopping but didn't have the time to really inspect it. Can anyone tell me the purpose of dry shampoo?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 9, 2021)

To refresh your hair in between washes. Spray into your roots, leave it for a little bit, and massage it in.

It can also double as a texturizing spray for those of us with fine hair.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> I've been wondering what dry shampoo is. I've seen it on shelves every time I go shopping but didn't have the time to really inspect it. Can anyone tell me the purpose of dry shampoo?



It minimizes the oily texture in your hair so it makes it easier to style.

Just do what shellygrrl suggested..  Just spray it into your roots and massage it in.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> To refresh your hair in between washes. Spray into your roots, leave it for a little bit, and massage it in.
> 
> It can also double as a texturizing spray for those of us with fine hair.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> It minimizes the oily texture in your hair so it makes it easier to style.
> 
> Just do what shellygrrl suggested..  Just spray it into your roots and massage it in.


Yeah, I'm on it. Thank you.


----------



## Rockst (Apr 2, 2021)

Good thing. I use it sometimes. Dry shampoo doesn't actually clean your hair. Instead, the starch and/or alcohol in the product absorbs the oil in your hair, making it look cleaner and fluffier. For most people, occasional use won't cause any problems. If you overuse dry shampoo, your hair may become more vulnerable to breakage. I buy it from the Alaffia company, because it is the best. Of course, I use it less,  only when I have important meetings and I don't have time to wash my head or fix my hair.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 2, 2021)

Dry shampoo is a type of shampoo that reduces hair greasiness without the need for water. It is in powder form and is typically administered from an aerosol. It soaks up the oils and sweat from your hair to make it appear cleaner.


----------



## MikkyBon (Apr 14, 2021)

I've tried several dry shampoos but all I can say is that it's not for everyone and definitely not for my scalp. While it did make my hair look cleaner it also started to become more greasy and oily much faster than it used to, so I had to stop using it. Still the one from redken was fairly decent.


----------



## LifeLithia (Apr 16, 2021)

dry shampoo is used to eliminate and absorb sebum, the scalp's natural oil that makes hair look greasy


----------



## Adelamgarceo (Apr 18, 2021)

From what I understand it absorbs the oils in your hair. You can actually make your own. There are very simple recipes available online


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

Rockst said:


> Good thing. I use it sometimes. Dry shampoo doesn't actually clean your hair. Instead, the starch and/or alcohol in the product absorbs the oil in your hair, making it look cleaner and fluffier. For most people, occasional use won't cause any problems. If you overuse dry shampoo, your hair may become more vulnerable to breakage. I buy it from the Alaffia company, because it is the best. Of course, I use it less,  only when I have important meetings and I don't have time to wash my head or fix my hair.


Sounds good!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

MikkyBon said:


> I've tried several dry shampoos but all I can say is that it's not for everyone and definitely not for my scalp. While it did make my hair look cleaner it also started to become more greasy and oily much faster than it used to, so I had to stop using it. Still the one from redken was fairly decent.


I think it varies from different brands.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> Dry shampoo is a type of shampoo that reduces hair greasiness without the need for water. It is in powder form and is typically administered from an aerosol. It soaks up the oils and sweat from your hair to make it appear cleaner.


Does that mean if I use it before a run, my scalp won't sweat as much?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

LifeLithia said:


> dry shampoo is used to eliminate and absorb sebum, the scalp's natural oil that makes hair look greasy


Interesting. So do Is it viable to use it after washing my hair?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> From what I understand it absorbs the oils in your hair. You can actually make your own. There are very simple recipes available online


There are? Wow! Have you tried it?


----------



## Adelamgarceo (Apr 28, 2021)

I haven't yet. I'll come back to this post if and when I do and will report on my experience


----------



## BeverlyTazz (May 1, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> I haven't yet. I'll come back to this post if and when I do and will report on my experience


Thanks, Adelamgarceo. Any response is a good response


----------

